# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  anh chị em CNC cần inox giao lưu với em nhé

## inoxdaiduong

*Quá trình hình thành và phát triển Inox Đại Dương*





2001: Tham gia thương mại ngành thép không gỉ - Inox


2003: Thành lập công ty TNHH SX&TM Đại Dương chuyên doanh các loại thép không gỉ dạng cuộn, tấm, ống, cây inox đặc, V, la ống công nghiệp, ống inox trang trí, dây, … được nhập khẩu từ các nước như MALAISIA, ẤN ĐỘ, HÀN QUỐC, …




2009: Thành lập Nhà máy Sản xuất Thép không gỉ Đại Dương O S S chuyên sản xuất các loại ống Thép không gỉ, cây V(góc) không gỉ dùng trong công nghiệp, inox gia dụng và trang trí


2012: Đầu tư dây chuyền công nghệ của Garg Inox (Ấn Độ) để sản xuất dây và cây đặc theo tiêu chuẩn Garg, phục vụ thương mại nội địa và xuất khẩu


2013: Mở rộng nhà máy, đầu tư thêm dây chuyền sản xuất ống, đầu tư thêm dây chuyền sản xuất láp (cây đặc) cho kích thước đến 100mm.





Hiện nay, Inox Đại Dương là nhà cung cấp hàng đầu Việt Nam các sản phẩm thép không gỉ cuộn, tấm, ống trang trí, ống đúc, ống công nghiệp, ống oval, dây, thanh (láp/ cây đặc, cây lục giác, cây vuông, góc (V), la) … một số sản phẩm trên do Nhà Máy Đại Dương sản xuất đã và đang xuất sang các nước Châu Âu, Châu Á, Châu Mỹ La tinh như Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, Ấn Độ, Malaysia, Indonesia, Braxin…


*Website: http://inoxdaiduong.com*

----------

